# Kalkaska Area



## FSUfishin (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey everyone. Still in Tennesse and can't get on them heading to the mountains after work today... funny part is no one even knows what a morel is!!!! hahaha hopefully that's a good thing!

Anyways, I'm due to come back the weekend of 4-17-10 and was hoping to get up to the family place for some morel hunting near kalkaska. Will it be too early anyone been finding them yet I know it's been warm so I figured they would be ahead of schedule. Thanks it might save me the 14 hour drive!!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

if we get some nice warm wet weather this week after the snow and rain of last week, you might be in luck for blacks...but it's got to warm up quite a bit from the last few days, it's supposed to, so...and we got a lot of rain, but we could still use more, particularly if it does warm up...

But I think you'll be ok for at least a few...

It's too rocky in most of Tennessee for anyone to get morels, look at the far western side of the state, there's morels over there as long as you're not on a flood plain or a plowed farm field...but they've got them. Try a site called Morel Mania, they have individual state forums there. I'm thinking that, if the weather has been normal in Tennessee (I know it's been cold so I could be wrong)...that you're probably almost too late for the Volunteer State. I love Tennessee, got some great friends there.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

You should be in luck. I found a handful near South Boardman this morning of blacks.


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Should be okay. I have found them already here. Not many but a few but there in my early spots. The forecast is shaping up to be great for the picking.


----------



## mjmmusser (Apr 24, 2005)

I checked a few spots in Antrim county today and only found 2 verpa.


----------



## FSUfishin (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone, Keep the updates coming. I will be up this weekend. I stepped into the woods this weekend down here in tennesse and in my first 150 yards I found ticks, and a huge snake which I do not like so I ran out and went back to dreaming about michigan. You don't know how much michigan has to offer until you can't take advantage of it. I will report how I do this weekend, I have a few early black morel honey holes I will check.
Do the trees (aspen/elm) have leaves yet?


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

i will be expecting a phone call this week they jay as to when we are going to meet up!!


----------

